# wet bird in flight



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

gave dally a bath and she flew over to my computer and each time id pick her up off my computer she'd fly off my hand right back lol


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Whoa, those are some great pictures! What sort of camera do you use?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

kodak easyshare c713

http://i.testfreaks.co.uk/images/products/600x400/77/kodak-easyshare-c713.3230541.jpg

http://www.testfreaks.co.uk/digital-cameras/kodak-easyshare-c713/


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Those are awesome pictures!!! 

When.. Dally wants something she gets it, eh? She loves that laptop!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

hahahahaha.... looks soooo adorably cute and funny at the same time.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

funny enough, i read in a parrot book once that if your bird escapes and its in your yard to spray it with a hose if you can as being soaked wont let them fly... i wouldnt trust that as dally has been soaked to the point of her wing feathers being drenched and she could still fly lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh my dally is so gorgeous aint she, look at her wings they are beautiful


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah my tiels won't try and fly if they're wet... if they would I would get water flicked all over me so that's a good thing, plus it makes them prisoners in the shower... mwhahaha.


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

D'awe. She's so adorable all wet XD


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks guys!

dally is a strong flier considering she wasnt fledged before she was clipped. blame her breeder on that one, id never repeat that one as i know first hand what it can cause (lots of crash landing from not knowing how to fly with a clip, watching spiral backward flying is pretty pathetic...)


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah I hate that my breeder clipped my baby before she knew how to fly.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah that happened to Fawkes too I think, but he's just got his flights back in (after about 5months). He gave me a fright yesterday though, he flies really really fast and he ran into a door and a wall so I just had to clip him again, he's sad but he'll just have to get used to it again I suppose!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

She is a charmer... Hows Tsuka doing? Dose Dally miss him?


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder if she's not flying to the computer for the heat it gives off???


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nope, she just wants to sit there. she sits on the monitor.


and dally does not miss him whatsoever. 

tsuka is ok. visited him today. hes happy... thats all that matters, though he wants nothing at all to do with us. all he did was try to rip my hand off


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> nope, she just wants to sit there. she sits on the monitor.
> 
> 
> and dally does not miss him whatsoever.
> ...


That's wonderful that it proved to be a win-win decision for everyone.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i suppose. hes very happy. and thats what really matters. just upset that he hates me like this


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

*wow*

wow those are awesome shots!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Dally, I just laughed so hard I almost cried. I had to get hubby to pause his videogame and pass the laptop over to show him. It's especially funny because our Clementine will do ANYTHING to get at the laptop when we're not looking. My husband says she wants to... wait for it... check her tweets. Har, har, har.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL dally just wants to sit with me. i even tie rope around the monitor for her now and attach toys and other knicknacks to play with and the rope is softer on her feet as she sits on it for hours


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

She loves you.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Clemmie has an intense interest in anything that she has seen us using. If I am playing with the laptop, she wants the laptop... same with the Blackberry, the Kindle, my knitting, the rubix cube, Kleenex, books, newspapers, cameras, remote controls... She also has an obsession with our TV trays. At first, she would see us unfold the TV trays and put our dinners on them and she would fight to get to them. She either crawls and hops from furniture to furniture, or she just stares at it really, really hard before flying to it -- after starting to flap and chickening out a few times. But now, if we just take the TV trays out, she immediately tries to get to them. Like she's thinking "Alright, I'm here, deliver the people food!" Can't trust that little girl with anything!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol sounds like trouble to me.


----------



## TRose (May 22, 2011)

wow, really good pictures! I've never seen a bird that was soaked fly! . She clearly loves to set there!


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

That is EXACTLY the same ring mine had on their legs. Vet said that type is uncomfortable and possibly dangerous. I suggest next time you see the vet you have them removed. Cost me $10 / ring.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

only problems i have with it is the occasional dry skin under it. no problems with it. hers is loose enough to not restrict her leg but not too loose to get caught on anything.

its the standard closed alluminum band breeders use.

dont get me wrong, bands can cause problems, you hear of them, but ive had little problem with dally's band. it doesnt bother her at all and the moment it does start causing trouble, then it would be removed.

and the vets here will charge me the visit as well, so thats $80 just for that at the cheapest


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My dumpling has one but it doesn't bother her


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Lulu has one too. Doesn't bother her.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It all depends on the bird I think...Jeep had one and it didn't bother him in the least. But Hershey had one and she would attack it lol. Hershey's was also an open band, I don't like those. I like the closed bands better as there's no edge on them to catch on anything. As long as its not bothering them, why remove it right?


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Amen! Lulu sometimes bites at hers, but other than that she moves about freely without it botheting her.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

like when i first had tsuka he would try to bite dally's band LOL but eventually left it alone... he ticked dally off every time

but dally isnt bothered


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

So graceful.


----------

